# Musky catalogs?



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Are there any catalogs targeting these toothy critters?


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Catalogs for what? Lures and equipment? There are several websites to order stuff from. A few of my favorites are:

Rollie and Helens: http://www.muskyshop.com/modules/web/index.php/id/1

Thorne Bros: http://www.thornebros.com/


Musky Tackle Online: http://www.muskytackleonline.com/index.html


There are a couple good magazines devoted to muskie fishing.


Esox Angler - The Next Bite: http://www.thenextbite.com/site/index.cfm this is Pete Maina's site.



Musky Hunter Magazine: http://www.muskyhunter.com/index.shtml this is Jim Saric and Steve Heitings site


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Any mail order catalogs?


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Rollie & Helens is a muskie lure encylopedia


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Smokey&#8217;s has a paper catalog, it may take a little time before you get one.
Looks like they have a bit of a water problem.
http://www.smokeysmuskieshop.com/


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Blue Pike said:


> Smokeys has a paper catalog, it may take a little time before you get one.
> Looks like they have a bit of a water problem.
> http://www.smokeysmuskieshop.com/


They are running a a sale ( I think it's 20% off all lures) because of the flood. The bad part is it is over the phone only, so if you don't have a catalog you can't order as you wouldn't have item numbers.


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

if your looking for componenets, mooreslures.com is a great catalog...


----------

